# Neem oil



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

How much neem oil should I use in a bar for acne prone skin? Thanks!

Bethany


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use 10%


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks!

kids or bethany - who am I anyway????


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I use 10%


How do you mask the awful smell? I bought neem oil but can't seem to find a fragrance that covers it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't try to mask it.

I think neem oils smells a LOT like unrefined shea butter.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I think I might try to add a bit of patchouli - it might just compliment it - if that can be done anyway!

Bethany


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Patch covers all 'evils'! But you have to like patch!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe I just have a super concentrated bottle of it, but the stuff is foul smelling! I tried using patcholi and sandelwood, but it didn't even come close to covering the smell. You still have to turn your head everytime you smell it. How much do you use?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You might add a combination of sweet orange and cedarwood essential oils. I think they would mask the neem. I don't mind the smell of neem oil, myself. I use it in salve and in my dog shampoo. I think it would even be good in a shampoo bar for people.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i know the patch and tea tree i made worked really well together. maybe the tea tree would help mask it.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I thought so too, and did try a batch like that, but this neem oil I have is really strong scented. It almost looks like molasses it is so thick. Since this is my first foray into neem oil I am wondering if neem oil was really what I received when I ordered.


----------

